# Picking Your Dream Car for Conversion



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Don'f forget, when choosing your car, that you can sell off the ICE-related parts if they are in good condition.
At least check for how much a good engine is going for before you decide to take on a non-runner.


----------

